# :::1976 Quiz:::



## akyaw (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello everyone ,
i am new here , but hope to bring some fun with me
so here is a quiz to test your knowledge about 70's music ! post your score and what question you've missed 

here is it ==> quiz

:hh2:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

10/10, the only one I was not 100% sure of was the final one (War). I assume this is USA-based 1976, because some songs were actually year(s) earlier in Europe.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

It needs a bit of tidying up! Repetition of some bits and misspelling - ‘Quize’ ? !


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

10 out of 10. There are a lot of memories in those songs. 1976 was a good year for me.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

7 out of 10 for me. The fact that I got both Barry Manilow questions correct is because he was incessantly on the radio and I was subject to it where I worked.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

7/10 i just posted "Lovin you" over on song of the day. and i did not know her daughter is Maya Rudolph from SNL


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

10/10 with a guess on Leo Sayer. Soft rock was apparently pretty big back then because I don't dig this stuff, but I knew the answers.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> 10/10, the only one I was not 100% sure of was the final one (War). I assume this is USA-based 1976, because some songs were actually year(s) earlier in Europe.


They were in the states too. This list is not accurate.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

4/10. I guessed on all except 1.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

7/10. Considering my well thought out tactics on this, the only conclusion I can come to is that I am a luckier guesser than Phil above!


----------

